# Suspended drivers license in usa



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

What if someone has a suspended license in say, for the sake of argument, the US. and there moving to Dubai soon, would the government know of this infraction through their computer system? Also if that person had a state ID that almost exactly looked like a regular license and tried to get license in that country, and got caught what kind of trouble would they be in? I was just wondering because my friend and I have deferent options on the matter. Not that I know or condone that sort of behavior.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Very cagily put there sir... and not that any of us would condone such behavior... to answer the first part on does the UAE track you down to your home state in the states? Most likely not unless they are given for suspicion... having said that, if I were to desire to commit some crime or fraud, there are several places on this planet I would NOT want to do so in... PRC, Singapore, Soveitski Russia and any city/state within the UAE o and Saudi Arabia. 

NOT. Whatever your gig is sir, you do not of course need a drivers lic here to gain entry or live here or work here. But if there is some shenanigans in documents presented to the government authorities and they discover that... google up "criminal behavior and punishment in the uae' and you will discover that THIS is not the place to land in front of a Judge. 

TT


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

tigertmoore said:


> Very cagily put there sir... and not that any of us would condone such behavior... to answer the first part on does the UAE track you down to your home state in the states? Most likely not unless they are given for suspicion... having said that, if I were to desire to commit some crime or fraud, there are several places on this planet I would NOT want to do so in... *PRC, Singapore, Soveitski Russia and any city/state within the UAE o and Saudi Arabia*.
> 
> NOT. Whatever your gig is sir, you do not of course need a drivers lic here to gain entry or live here or work here. But if there is some shenanigans in documents presented to the government authorities and they discover that... google up "criminal behavior and punishment in the uae' and you will discover that THIS is not the place to land in front of a Judge.
> 
> TT


Cannot agree more esp with the jurisdictions mentioned


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't ask... don't tell.

I drove in France for a year with a suspended Australian license and nobody knew, cared or could be bothered.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just for the record, Sabby here doesn't live in Dubai so he won't be around to bail you out should you get into any sort of trouble


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

_"Also if that person had a state ID that almost exactly looked like a regular license and tried to get license in that country, and got caught what kind of trouble would they be in?"_

hm! Sounds like what you can buy at the amusement park or by the corner drug store in Los Angeles from Mario from the barrio... 

I agree on UAE isn't going to call your local state and even if they tried, that state aint gonna give up info to any schmuck who calls... it would have to be an official police request or government request. 

BUT, handing over something fake as means to get something real is a diff story to me and might land a bubba where he sure doesn't want to be. And can the police or government make that request upon report of accident or serious injury no matter who as at fault? O yes they could. 

Just something to think over with care. Length of time you get away with something is no sure bet against Murphy's Law.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Come to UAE, pass required tests as if you have no license, and move on with life.

Don't fraudulently try to exchange state ID for drivers license. Most likely, they will just turn you away...but if they decide to take you to task, you are screwed.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Try it on as much as you like in countries where you stand a chance of either getting treated fairly with respect to your rights and, a fair trial but DO NOT try a pull a gig like that in countries like UAE, Thailand etc unless of course you've heard that the Bangkok Hilton is now providing beds and toilets now.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

So basically if a person wants a license in Dubai, just go and get a new one like they lived in NYC all their life and never drove before in their life? That was discussed in our, theoretical round table discussion, so how much, how many hours,days. for a license there?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In theory, you can go get a license in the usa if you can pass the test once you are of a certain age. 

May not be 'right' but is assumed that as an american, you would of learned to drive in high school and gotten your license during that time. 

Not sure what expats have to do/prove when coming to the usa to get a license. But honestly, think not a lot, as many mexicans just go in and get a license from the dmv exchanging the same way in Texas as many people are legal and drive back and forth and in theory makes it easier on them to have a usa drivers license.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

My HR Director has been an absolute treasure and a very mean Lebanese treasure at that... you do NOT want to fool around with her. This is the exact steps required that are found on several google search websites for this American:

Show my US Drivers Lic not expired (my AZ license expires in 2026) not like they're going to call Arizona though... and don't get me started on foolish us govt giving DL to any just showing up... an absolute travesty on that point. 
Show my Residency Visa in Passport
Show my Tenancy Agreement
Show my NOC from my employer
8 photographs
Pay the Dirhams and 1 day later I get my Dubai Lic. 

All the rules are right here: http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,drivlicense,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=general

No tests but that is the deal with some countries and not others. My very dear Indian lady assistant told me of 9 months to get her doobye license... and lots of money... 

A wonder what google and dogpile and yahoo searches can do for ya. 

TT


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

i just had my dubai DL, to do it all i had to do was:
-eye exam
- noc from husband
- visa
- valid DL from usa (only had one week before expiration south carolina is not as generous as AZ)
and dirhams...

the lady had to take my Us License for verification though, it was quick and i did not see how it was done, but maybe they have samples or they check it online... be very careful with that!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Assuming you will not show the suspended USA driving license, you will have to go through a process as a newbie with no license.
1. There are 4 driving institutes in *Dubai* (if you have a Dubai visA). register with them (Emirates Driving Institute, Belhasa, Dubai Driving Institute, 4th one I forget - probably Al Ahli driving)
2. To register you need your passport, visa, NOC from employer, photographs, eye test results (fairly standard - cost me 30 Dhs in Al Barsha). All driving institutes have small booths in malls etc. Google.
3. As a "newbie" you need to tegister for 40 classes
4. After 16 classes you will have a parking test. A pre-road test (with the institute) after class 30-ish. A final road test after class 40 (with RTA examiners).
5. the 40 classes include some theory lessons as well. In general 6-8 classes a week. So you are looking at about a month or a month and a half. If you have been driving in the USA, and if you are white, and if you show confidence, you would in general pass after the 1st test. if not, then re-register for a week more of classes + exam fees.
6. The total cost (non VIP) is about 3.5K to 4K AED (do not remember). Every time you fail, you would probably have to shell out c. 750 Dhs

PS: if you register for non VIP, there may be a bit of a wait SOMETIMES before one of their instructors is free to take you on as a student


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Assuming you will not show the suspended USA driving license, you will have to go through a process as a newbie with no license.
> 1. There are 4 driving institutes in *Dubai* (if you have a Dubai visA). register with them (Emirates Driving Institute, Belhasa, Dubai Driving Institute, 4th one I forget - probably Al Ahli driving)
> 2. To register you need your passport, visa, NOC from employer, photographs, eye test results (fairly standard - cost me 30 Dhs in Al Barsha). All driving institutes have small booths in malls etc. Google.
> 3. As a "newbie" you need to tegister for 40 classes
> ...


And that post shows the huge inequality that exists in Dubai. Everyone is equal, as long as you're white or local eh? Wrong.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

karlzero said:


> the lady had to take my Us License for verification though, it was quick and i did not see how it was done, but maybe they have samples or they check it online... be very careful with that!


Having had to show my US DL to get local DL in 4 different countries, I had the opportunities to see that most of them checked against what seemed to be an International DL reference guidebook (i.e. flipping pages and comparing against photo in guidebook).

The same happened when I flew back to Houston and forgotten to bring my Texas DL, I just showed my UAE DL at the car rental counter. The lady checked it against her guidebook and accepted it.

So, be VERY careful if planning to pass an ID for a DL here... Summer is here, and I believe the jails are in the middle of the desert


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And that post shows the huge inequality that exists in Dubai. Everyone is equal, as long as you're white or local eh? Wrong.


Yaaaaaawn......................


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Gillatte said:


> What if someone has a suspended license in say, for the sake of argument, the US. and there moving to Dubai soon, would the government know of this infraction through their computer system? Also if that person had a state ID that almost exactly looked like a regular license and tried to get license in that country, and got caught what kind of trouble would they be in? I was just wondering because my friend and I have deferent options on the matter. Not that I know or condone that sort of behavior.


For the sake of argument also, say said person were to end up in an accident while driving here. Say they check your driving credentials, and find out that you got through the local system with a bogus foreign license.

How much trouble do you think you would be in by then ? What kind of coverage would your insurance actually provide, knowing you have not been honest in your paperwork ? How many lives do you think you would need to pay off all damages ?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Gillatte said:


> What if someone has a suspended license in say, for the sake of argument, the US. and there moving to Dubai soon, would the government know of this infraction through their computer system? Also if that person had a state ID that almost exactly looked like a regular license and tried to get license in that country, and got caught what kind of trouble would they be in? I was just wondering because my friend and I have deferent options on the matter. Not that I know or condone that sort of behavior.


If you become a resident in UAE and want to drive, you will need a UAE license. To do that, I'm pretty sure you will need your US license verified by your consulate. They are bound to check that it's valid before putting their stamp on it. It'll probably show up online on the govt records from whatever the license was issued

And to answer your other question - as others have said, this is not a place where you want to get caught having an invalid license.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gillatte said:


> What if someone has a suspended license in say, for the sake of argument, the US. and there moving to Dubai soon, would the government know of this infraction through their computer system? Also if that person had a state ID that almost exactly looked like a regular license and tried to get license in that country, and got caught what kind of trouble would they be in? I was just wondering because my friend and I have deferent options on the matter. Not that I know or condone that sort of behavior.


Considering that taxis are so cheap out here and the metro also offers another cheap mode of transport, why invite trouble on yourself! Anywhere else in the world, you would be in trouble if you tried to pull this off and got caught. Over here and as others have rightly said, the law is a bit more heavy handed and really not the place where you should try to pull off this stunt!


----------

